# Just trying to post a pic!



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

It works!


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

how did you do that, i tried and it didn't work:runaway:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

That airduct infront of the front wheel, is that a stock thing? 

What does it do ..


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

R4VENS said:


> That airduct infront of the front wheel, is that a stock thing?
> 
> What does it do ..


It ducts air lol. 

And yes STD brake air duct


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's the duct for the oil cooler


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Since the duct gathers air from the front and sends it out sideways its primary purpose is to reduce front end drag.

If they happen to pipe it elsewhere then thats bonus cooling air, but it isnt the main reason for that ducting.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Jags said:


> That's the duct for the oil cooler


Surely the oil cooler would be on the other side ?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

It's a UK car by the looks of things and the oil cooler is on the passenger side for them. It's the nismo kit that they use- the cooler and the ducting.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

aaah, so its not on every r34?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nope, just the ones equipped with the nismo cooler kit


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Aah okay, thanks


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

F34RLS said:


> how did you do that, i tried and it didn't work:runaway:


Go to Pictures and video forum and read the sticky... then experiment!


Yep, it is a UK car and yes it a duct for the oil cooler.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

What type of ramps are those?


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> What type of ramps are those?


They are height adjustable ramps I bought off ebay. I can reverse onto them no problem, but it it a bit tight going on forwards as car is very low with splitter on. Very pleased with them though as I can get the car really high and I have just used them to underseal the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Clive S-P said:


> They are height adjustable ramps I bought off ebay. I can reverse onto them no problem, but it it a bit tight going on forwards as car is very low with splitter on. Very pleased with them though as I can get the car really high and I have just used them to underseal the car. :thumbsup:


have a link .. seems nice!


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

R4VENS said:


> have a link .. seems nice!


Top tip: Some are buy it now, some are auctioned. Go for the auction ones, you will get them cheaper!


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Clive S-P ill give it a go:thumbsup:


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

i tried but i only got a link to the picture 
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8097/74662532.jpg
how do you make the picture pop up once the page has loaded


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

You need to put image tags aT each end of the link.

When posting There is a little button that looks like it's an evelope with two mountains on it, if u click on that u then just paste your link in it


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

testing testing


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks MIKEGTR:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

knowledge is the BOMB lol


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

F34RLS said:


> testing testing


:clap::clap::clap:


----------

